# Multiple client issues



## roast (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey all!

So, I finally have my rigs set up.
Rig 1:
Core i7 folding -bigadv
BFG GTX285 OC
EVGA GTX285 Overclocked.
Rig 2:
E7200 @ 3.8Ghz folding using SMP client
1 9800GT

There will also be an nVidia ION netbook being thrown into the mix, next week. Just for testing. 

I have an issue though. On my main rig, I get about 16k PPD from the 2 285's. Is that normal? Secondly, when I start my -bigadv client for my i7, the PPD on the first GTX285 lowers dramatically, down to about 3k PPd.  Its driving me nuts! And on top of that, the i7 is only folding at about 500ppd.

What can I do???


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2010)

yhpm


----------



## bogmali (Nov 13, 2010)

To simply put it, your GPU folding clients use some CPU resources and vice versa. Your GPU's PPD will take a hit if your CPU is utilized at a 100% by the SMP2 client. I would suggest you change your -smp flag to -smp 7 so you still have 1 core available to be used by the GPU's.


----------



## roast (Nov 13, 2010)

I did as Bogmali suggested, and so far it seems to be going well. Folding at full throttle now!

I also set up two of my ancient laptops to see what PPD they would get. Took a half an hour for each frame to complete, on 79p WU. No point wasting power with those. 

Cheers for all the help guys, and thanks for the PM Buck. 

-Mick.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2010)

Dual cores aren't very efficient for folding (and neither will the Atom CPU be), so you may want to consider running WCG on those and reserving the GPUs and the i7 for FAH


----------



## roast (Nov 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Dual cores aren't very efficient for folding (and neither will the Atom CPU be), so you may want to consider running WCG on those and reserving the GPUs and the i7 for FAH



Cheers mate. Tomorrow, I'll set up WCG on the E7200. Its not getting enough PPD in folding to justify the power usage, so it definitely seems worthwhile to dedicate it to WCG.
I don't count on the Atom being able to do very much at all, even with WCG, so I think I'll leave that altogether. The ION gpu should be able to fold relatively well though.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2010)

I'd put WCG on it, it'll do a decent bit, and it'll only draw an extra ~4w versus idle


----------



## roast (Nov 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'd put WCG on it, it'll do a decent bit, and it'll only draw an extra ~4w versus idle



In that case, Why not.  You've convinced me.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2010)

Even if it's only ~500 PPD (probably about what it is), it's 4w more.  All of the PentDCs I have going do about that PPD, and each require ~40w more vs idle


----------

